# Solved: Server 2003 suddenly has a password



## twisted75 (Apr 5, 2011)

Windows Server 2003 has never had a login password, just press ctrl+alt+del then press enter when Administrator comes up with a blank password, and you were on the desktop. Now after ctrl+alt+del then enter, you get Windows was unable to log you on message. Nobody claims to have created a password. I have tried every password combination I can think of, I also bought Windows Password Recovery which says the password is now empty, but it must be the domain administrator password that hasn't reset, because it keeps wanting to log onto the domain. How can I get into my server? Do I have to install my OS again? Thank you.


----------



## twisted75 (Apr 5, 2011)

Note, I have also attempted to log in under safe mode with and without networking to no avail.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

It depends on if the server is on a domain or not. If not, you can use a disk, such as the NTPassword Recovery disk (http://www.pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/).

This disk will not work if the server is in a domain. If that is the case, you need to find a Domain Administrator, who can reset your account.


----------



## twisted75 (Apr 5, 2011)

it is in a domain, I am not the original tech. If I reinstall the OS over the top of itself, that should ask me for a network setup, and if so I will switch it to a workgroup, this should work around the issue right?


----------



## twisted75 (Apr 5, 2011)

I solved the issue with Windows Password Recovery Enterprise, which will allow you to reset Domain Administrator passwords. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rooyno (May 6, 2011)

Many people forgot server 2003 or 2008 password and have no idea what to do, actually, installation CD can help you reset the password, or find out Windows Password Key Enterprise.

http://download.cnet.com/Windows-Pa...000-18501_4-75415549.html?tag=rb_content;main


----------

